# Tv composer from DC/ Maryland



## Vision (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey guys. I'm a TV composer out of Maryland. Using Logic 7/ G5 Dual 2ghz. Mainly learned to play by ear when I was 8. I have been composing professionally (getting paid for it) for about 10 years now. 

First started with an interactive PC game in '95. Went to Berklee College of music in '97 to '00. Nope, didn't graduate. First tv gig, America's Most wanted in '98 - '01. From there started working with my publisher. 

Anyway this is a very cool forum, and I hope to meet some really cool people. :D 

btw I just posted in the Members Composition Review forum.. go check me out!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Vision! Nice having another Mac/Logic guy around - see you around the forums.


----------



## Vision (Oct 6, 2005)

Are Mac/ Logic users rare here?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 6, 2005)

Naw we have quite a few here actually - most with G5s/Logic


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Vision I am on Mac, Logic. 

You worked on AMW from 98-01. were you an editor or under contract as a composer or writing library music?

have fun here.


----------



## Vision (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Craig.. I think I recognize your name from those AMW cue sheets. Yeah, I was under contract as a library composer. Did you know Tim Eure?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 7, 2005)

actually Tim came out to L.A. a few months back. We had dinner and beer. Really great guy to work for.


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi there!

I'm shure you'll love it here. Anyways, don't want to interrupt your conversation.


cya later,

Thomas


----------



## Vision (Oct 7, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> actually Tim came out to L.A. a few months back. We had dinner and beer. Really great guy to work for.



Really? That's great! Hey.. can you give me his number/email? I thought that guy fell of the face of the earth. Yeah, he is a really cool guy. He got me started with the whole publishing thing before I actually knew what it was really all about. :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Peter - welcome to V.I.

When I wanted to listen to one of your composition fragments I got: "This asset has surpassed its maximum number of downloads for today. Please try again tomorrow."


----------



## Vision (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Herman. Everything should play now. 

Btw.. I got a chance to check out you guy's websites. Really great stuff! I'm humbled.. :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 8, 2005)

Ey Peter,

Welcome to V.I.! I listened to your stuff. I love Orbital Kaleidoscope... that's really my kind of stuff as well... I hope/bet you'll enjoy it here...

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 8, 2005)

Vision said:


> Hey Herman. Everything should play now.



It does now - great stuff! You show off a great variety of styles in those demos.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey Vision,

Listened to the music you posted. Nice to hear such different styles in one post! All were really good.

Welcome!


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 8, 2005)

Ditto. Enjoyed listening to the various examples of your work!

Welcome at V.I.!

PolarBear


----------

